

Booth babe debate is back, in time for summer cons - ilamont
http://blogs.csoonline.com/security-leadership/2226/booth-babe-debate-back-time-summer-cons

======
ColinWright
Three page loads to read minimal content and get served with maximal ads.
Here's the print version to get all the content (badly formatted) and minimal
ads:

<http://blogs.csoonline.com/print/2226>

